# Memorial Day Pompano Feast!!!



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Memorial Day fishing at the beach was great! We got to the beach around 9:00 a.m. and had an abundance of sand fleas on hand. Surf was pretty rough and very windy. In these conditions tend to catch larger pompanos. Caught 10 throughout the day with one smaller but most ranging from 15” to our largest of 18”. Caught a couple of lady fish, one whiting, one blue runner and of course the cats. Had one really big hit. Set the hook and started reeling and the line broke. Oh well. The biggest nuisance was the grass bogging down the lines. Over all nice day at the beach with family and friends!! Thanks JC.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

That's a really nice catch. Me and a friend showed up early to launch our yaks and decided not to brave the surf. Should have come back with our long rods, lol.


----------



## Georgia tater (Jul 3, 2012)

What kind of grass is out there? That slummy June grass?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

nice job...fine mess of pomps.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:nice:thumbsup::yes: good looking mess of fish you have :shifty::whistling:


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Georgia tater said:


> What kind of grass is out there? That slummy June grass?


It was sargassum grass and algae. When it got low tide it was not as bad.


----------

